# G3 Detox shampoo



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

WHAT IS IT?

Farecla G3 detox shampoo

WHAT DOES IT BRING TO THE TABLE?

The Farécla G3 Detox Shampoo will mobilise surface contaminants to leave car thoroughly clean and prepared for renovating, scratch removal or waxing. The technically advanced formulas are developed alongside paint and lacquer manufacturers to make them safe and effective for all paint types.

WHAT AM I TESTING IT ON?

Peugeot 306 bonnet currently wearing zaino ZCS

WHAT DO I THINK OF IT?

The shampoo was nice foam and lubey and one of those products that does exactly what it says on the tin.
So bonnet before showing protection









So a good squirt into the bucket with warm water










Onto the vehicle using a dooka wash pad

















As you can see right side if the bonnet taped up after rinsing here are the results 









PROS
Does what it claims 
Great shampoo for starting again by stripping old lsps 
Well priced at £6.99 for 500ml

CONS
None come to mind

Big thanks to farecla for supplying the product for review


----------

